# 1st time for Macro, C&C please



## HeryHe (Dec 25, 2010)

Once in the morning, I took these photographs using my camera, Olympus E-620 + 70-300mm f/4-5.6. C&C are very welcome. 

no#1




no#2




no#3


----------



## Frequency (Dec 25, 2010)

Very lovely butterflies

Regards


----------



## HeryHe (Dec 25, 2010)

Frequency said:


> Very lovely butterflies
> 
> Regards



Many thanks for the compliment , frequency. 
Is there anything that I have to improve based on the photographs that I posted on?


----------



## Frequency (Dec 25, 2010)

Please wait till the butterflies land on some other flowers with more beautiful petals (personally i always have problem to get this colour properly exposed) and just click 

All The Best

Regards


----------



## HeryHe (Dec 25, 2010)

Frequency said:


> Please wait till the butterflies land on some other flowers with more beautiful petals (personally i always have problem to get this colour properly exposed) and just click
> 
> All The Best
> 
> Regards



It truly takes time to do macro photo shot. It's not only about the technique, but to be more patient is one of the points.. hehehe..
Many thanks for the input Frequency. 
I'll do for the next shot.


----------



## NateS (Dec 26, 2010)

These are really good, especially for a first time.  Second one is top notch.


----------



## JJYRQI (Dec 27, 2010)

Awesome! DOF, Colors and contrast between colors. I love butterfly macros like these, keep it up.


----------



## HeryHe (Dec 29, 2010)

NateS said:


> These are really good, especially for a first time.  Second one is top notch.


Many thanks NateS, I do really need many improvements to do macro shot. 
Do you have any input that I may know? like as the composition, lighting, etc.




JJYRQI said:


> Awesome! DOF, Colors and contrast between colors. I love butterfly macros like these, keep it up.


Many thanks JJYRQI .


----------



## NateS (Dec 29, 2010)

HeryHe said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > These are really good, especially for a first time.  Second one is top notch.
> ...



Your composition looks really good.  On 1, I would have tried to not have it all in the center cutting from left to right in the frame.....but as we all know, with insects you don't always get time to compose exactly how you want.  As seen in 2 and 3, I think you've got a very good eye for composition.

Your lighting looks very nice too...though two seems like the whites are a tad blown...(though this work monitor I use is crap)...do you shoot in RAW?  If not, you might consider it since it will always let you recover some blown out areas or some lost details in shadows through post processing work.

Just keep shooting and you'll be surprised at how much your photos grow from your own learning (trial and error).  If you have specific macro questions, feel free to PM me.  I've only been doing heavy macro stuff for about 9 months myself, but I have learned quite a bit in that time.


----------



## HeryHe (Dec 29, 2010)

NateS said:


> HeryHe said:
> 
> 
> > NateS said:
> ...



Many thanks for the input,NateS. 
I still have no experience shoot in RAW.  All photographs I have are in Large Fine -JPEG format. I'd like to try in RAW file next. But for some reason that would waste more space of memory rather than JPEG format. 
Sure Nate, I'd like to ask more about macro photography. I've been falling in love to this stuff.


----------



## NateS (Dec 30, 2010)

HeryHe said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > HeryHe said:
> ...



Memory space is cheap these days...you can get a TB drive for under 100 bucks now so taking up space via RAW shouldn't be a huge issue.


----------



## bazooka (Dec 30, 2010)

The colors are striking, details are crisp.  These are nice shots, it's tough to pick out anything wrong with them.  On #1, it looks like a grass stem got in front of the flower branch.

Depending on how patient these BF's were, maybe you could have gotten a darker background on #2 for a greater contrast with the subject.


----------



## HeryHe (Dec 30, 2010)

NateS said:


> Memory space is cheap these days...you can get a TB drive for under 100 bucks now so taking up space via RAW shouldn't be a huge issue.



Oh I didn't know about this one. I'll look at this one at the cam store.



bazooka said:


> The colors are striking, details are crisp.  These are nice shots, it's tough to pick out anything wrong with them.  On #1, it looks like a grass stem got in front of the flower branch.
> 
> Depending on how patient these BF's were, maybe you could have gotten a darker background on #2 for a greater contrast with the subject.


Many thanks bazooka. I may say, I had spent more than 2 hours to follow these BFs, but It's truly fun.


----------



## NateS (Dec 30, 2010)

HeryHe said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > Memory space is cheap these days...you can get a TB drive for under 100 bucks now so taking up space via RAW shouldn't be a huge issue.
> ...



TB drive for your computer.  You aren't leaving pictures on the card after you transfer them to your hard drive are you?  1-2 8gb cards for your camera and a 1TB drive for your comp should hold you over for a pretty long time.


----------

